# Anyone experienced in producing with Roland Integra 7?



## hag01 (Jan 22, 2017)

This is a hardware module allegedly very usable for music production, and supposed to work like a software VI when connecting it to a computer.

But from looking in its documentation, I don't really understand how it works.
I see great list of patches, some of the patches is for live keyboard rig, so thay don't have to contain any articulations, only on\off on the keys.

but how many articulations do I get with the ones which designed for music production?

If I'm not getting lots of articulations like you gets in every good VI this days, this module is useless in terms of music productions...

And how do I controll the articulations?
Do I get a software editor for those patches?
Like the Kontakt player of the Integra 7?
And there I have keys witches and many more controll features for every patch?

Or maybe I just controll the articulations via MIDI CCs?

And how good the Integra 7 to create convincing Orchestral\Big band\Chamber mock ups?


----------



## chillbot (Jan 22, 2017)

I have one of these, it's fantastic! Killer synths and keys, tons of great sounds. Good for orchestra? No no no never no. You might be thinking of something else? As fun as hardware synths are (I have 17 and counting!) they are not going to beat the samples available now via virtual instruments.

I control mine via simple MIDI in/out. I'm fairly certain the USB connection just serves as a MIDI port, it doesn't do anything else above and beyond. You can get software to control and edit the Integra but I believe it is still just MIDI. It's not going to be a plug-in within your DAW. I could be wrong, I don't use it that way. Downloads are available here:

https://www.roland.com/global/support/by_product/integra-7/

The Integra is a ton of fun but if you go into it thinking you're going to make orchestral stuff that sounds any better than general midi you will be disappointed... for the same price you can get the entire Spitfire orchestra instead.

This should probably be moved to the "Gear Talk" forum....


----------



## hag01 (Jan 22, 2017)

OK, so from what you saying I understand this rack is good only for a live keyboard rig(which I also need), am I right?

I already got Hollywood orchestra for orchestral mockups, but I still have to get samples for many other things like big band mockups for example.

I thought maybe this rack could close me all those corners.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 22, 2017)

I had one of the first ones when it came out and used it on one project for I believe Piz strings, brush drum kit, and muted trumpet. After I started using Kontakt carte blanche four years ago I felt I did not need both. If you prefer working with hardware it's very versatile and sounds great.

Move requested.


----------

